# Best Car HUDs (BEST HEAD-UP DISPLAYS ) ??



## BigStark (Jan 1, 2018)

with so many options out there, which do you guys see as the best units on the market right now. 

The less you touch your phone the better in the car, hud helps with this but more importantly no need to look down to your phone as the hud screen eliminates the need to look down. 

Let me know which one you guys use or thinking about getting ?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I was looking at the Navdy, but it is very expensive.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072L55L7N/?tag=ubne0c-20

But it looks like the only one with all the options I like.
Perhaps wait another 5-6 months?


----------



## BigStark (Jan 1, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> I was looking at the Navdy, but it is very expensive.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072L55L7N/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> But it looks like the only one with all the options I like.
> Perhaps wait another 5-6 months?


can it pair up with your nav app like waze or google so you dont need to look at your phone ? does it work with uber for you ?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

BigStark said:


> can it pair up with your nav app like waze or google so you dont need to look at your phone ? does it work with uber for you ?


BigStark , like I said, I haven't bought it yet, because it looks like the company is in trouble.
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/27/navdy-contacts-would-be-creditors-prepares-to-liquidate/

That would be a shame, but it is what it is.
It works with Google maps, don't know about Waze, it has more options than I can list here.
Really a perfect System, it can even read your Text messages.
Did you not see the Video on Amazon?


----------

